# Toilet Odor Solution



## palod

In 2006 and 2007, we had some horrendous odor problems with our Thetford Aqua Magic IV RV toilet. The toilet had water in it, which seals the tank quite effectively from the toilet - but the odor was still coming into our living quarters.

I cleaned the tank several times, and we tried several types of chemicals without any luck. It stank.

Thinking that the odor might be coming from where the toilet connects to the floor and tank, I replaced the closet flange seal - twice. This didn't help.

Then, thinking that just maybe the black water tank roof vent was clogged, I ran an old piece of hose down the vent pipe from the roof. Again, no help.

I checked the bathroom vent fan, and found that it WAS miswired, and blowing IN from the outside - from right near the vent stack. I fixed this by reversing the wires, but the odor remained.

I checked all the hoses for cracks, and tightened all of the hose clamp connectors at the tank and the toilet, although all seemed to be good and secure. No help.

I pulled the belly liner to inspect the tank and fittings directly, and found no evidence of leaks or odor.

Finally, in the summer of 2008, I solved the problem.

There is an overflow tube that extends from right near where flush water enters the top of the bowl directly to the black water tank. This is apparently intended to keep the toilet from overflowing if there is a small leak in the water valve.

The tube is curved, forming an "S" trap. If there is no water in the "S", there is a direct passage between the black water tank and the bathroom. Thus - BAD odors in your living quarters - regardless of what chemicals are in the tank.

To fill the "S" with water, simply fill the toilet to the brim. Let it stand for a couple of minutes to make sure the overflow trap is filled, and flush it down. Then, just use the toilet normally. It would probably be a good idea to repeat this a few times during the camping season, just in case the trapped water is sloshed out or evaporates.

At any rate, we have had NO ODORS SINCE WE STARTED DOING THIS!

For a diagram showing the overflow tube, see:
http://www.thetford.com/HOME/PARTS/Permane...18/Default.aspx

PALOD


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Awsome information. This is a perfect example of why I love Outbackers.

Thank you for the post!

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for that info...I will do this the next time we go out.


----------



## battalionchief3

Huh. Cant say I have a smell but it makes sense. I will have to try that out since the trap could dry out in the off season.


----------



## dgilmore12

Thanks for posting. I will be trying this next time out.


----------



## Sayonara

Interesting. No odors here but Ill check it out.

Thanks!


----------



## TitanFlyer

EWWW.. you guys poop in your trailers???


----------



## skylane

EWWW.. you guys poop in your trailers???

Man that struck me a funny!!!!

LMAO
Mark


----------



## folsom_five

TitanFlyer said:


> EWWW.. you guys poop in your trailers???


WOW, and I thought I was the only one that had a "no pooping in the trailer" rule.


----------



## tdvffjohn

TitanFlyer said:


> EWWW.. you guys poop in your trailers???


In the toilet in the trailer









Interesting info about the overflow tube


----------



## Katrina

Palod,
Do you have a plastic or china toilet?

Edit: nevermind, I see from the diagram you posted that it's the plastic one.


----------



## CamperAndy

Katrina said:


> Palod,
> Do you have a plastic or china toilet?
> 
> Edit: nevermind, I see from the diagram you posted that it's the plastic one.


I think it is applicable to both.


----------



## folsom_five

CamperAndy said:


> Palod,
> Do you have a plastic or china toilet?
> 
> Edit: nevermind, I see from the diagram you posted that it's the plastic one.


I think it is applicable to both.
[/quote]

I have the china toilet in my 2008 31rqs. I just took a look and I do not see any "overflow" hose.
There is the pex tubing that goes into the toilet valve assembly and then another line that goes into the toilet to supply the water.


----------



## Herbicidal

folsom_five said:


> EWWW.. you guys poop in your trailers???


WOW, and I thought I was the only one that had a "no pooping in the trailer" rule.








[/quote]
Great info about the "S" overflow hose.









H.E double 'L's yeah we poop in the trailer! Have you seen some of those public restrooms!?! At least I _know_ who's used our potty. They are the same people that use them in our house!


----------



## OBcanOB

Wow... my vent fan was wired backwards too! I wonder how many Gilligan missed! We had the same odor problem. We also found another odor problem that some may have. Ours is a 28FRLS. There is a separate vent for the kitchen sink grey water that goes up behind the fridge. (we found this out because the fridge broke and while they had it out I got to clean up the wiring and found the pipe floating loose) Even though the pipe vents outside, it's pretty close to the bathroom fan, so when it was sucking air in... it was sucking in the smelly air from the grey water...


----------



## CamperAndy

folsom_five said:


> Palod,
> Do you have a plastic or china toilet?
> 
> Edit: nevermind, I see from the diagram you posted that it's the plastic one.


I think it is applicable to both.
[/quote]

I have the china toilet in my 2008 31rqs. I just took a look and I do not see any "overflow" hose.
There is the pex tubing that goes into the toilet valve assembly and then another line that goes into the toilet to supply the water.
[/quote]

Again I think the over flow/vent is applicable to both and on both the s tube (or equivalent) is internal. To see it you would need to take the toilet off and turn it over to see.


----------



## Scottyfish

Hey, after spending xxxxx dollars on the trailer, I am going to use the throne. To me, this is one of the reasons to own a trailer.............to avoid sharing use of a public one and to avoid using a gasket if I had to.


----------



## TitanFlyer

Scottyfish said:


> Hey, after spending xxxxx dollars on the trailer, I am going to use the throne. To me, this is one of the reasons to own a trailer.............to avoid sharing use of a public one and to avoid using a gasket if I had to.


Throne??? That might be the throne for the Munchkin King of OZ, but doesn't exactly scream comfortable for anybody my size. I was kidding about the no poopin rule. I will say that while at a CG with nice clean bathrooms, I will most definately make the trip, but I see little success making my wife and kids do the same. Besides, like you said, thats the most expensive toilet I own.


----------



## Rob_G

TitanFlyer said:


> I will say that while at a CG with nice clean bathrooms, I will most definately make the trip, but I see little success making my wife and kids do the same.


I hear ya James. I'm the same way. I have no problems with the DF making use of the facilites. Me on the other hand. I'll take the walk. A 3.5" sewer hose isn't going to cut it when I goto town.









/too much info!


----------



## tdvffjohn

I m just thinking. Stated to fill toilet to allow water to run in the tube which is where odor is coming from. Now I see a winterizing issue with the water in that tube.

Looking at the diagram, I even doubt the existence of it because on the parts list is says N/A, not applicable.

I know you no longer have a odor problem, but................

I m just wondering out loud

John


----------



## Scottyfish

Well, perhaps "throne" is not the most appropriate of terms. But you knew what I meant!


----------



## Rubrhammer

I haven't had the odor problem but it may be because when I'm dumping the tanks I have the DW fill the bowl a couple of time to give the tank a flush after it is emptied. I do the same with the gray tank with the sinks. This way there is always fresh water in the traps. I didn't know about the overflow tube so I guess dumb luck plays in my favor again. Thanks for sharing your find.
Bob


----------

